# Bit the bullit on a new tablet



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Picked up a Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 a couple weeks ago. Bestbuy had a quick blow-out sale and I got it for $299 so couldn't say no. Did a little research and loaded the Lyric Pad app and spent the last two days getting my lyric book loaded in.

Gotta say that so far I'm loving it. Lyric Pad was super easy to load and I can't wait to start using it on stage.

One question for you tablet guys - what are you using as a mic stand mount? I picked up the Yorkville "universal" mount but I have two complaints about it - it doesn't go narrow enough for the width of the Samsung and the top clamp has no "hooks" on it. It'll hold the tablet but I have no confidence that it won't fall to the floor if bumped or shook.

Suggestions?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

While i use a Mac laptop on stage, I use a lutrin to hold it. Its very sturdy and does the job.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

This is what I have: http://cosmomusic.ca/stand-hercules-ha300-tablet-holder.html

Works fine. I have no issues with it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I bought exactly the same thing and thought I got a deal at $349 dammit!

It's my first attempt at a tablet so will likely take me awhile to figure it out. I downloaded Songbook but I'm not having a great deal of success figuring it out. Mind you I haven't spent much time trying to do it either


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm starting to use my iPad for rehearsals. If I use it for shows it will have to be very discrete. For me, having a music stand on stage has always been a major faux pas.

I like the way the app I use (onsong) scrolls like a teleprompter. It makes for a much quicker process in getting the tunes down.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

My buddy was telling me he has a blue-tooth foot switch to turn the pages.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Fader said:


> My buddy was telling me he has a blue-tooth foot switch to turn the pages.


L&M carries those - or at least they advertise they do


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

But with a scroll feature, there's no page turning.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Beatles said:


> This is what I have: http://cosmomusic.ca/stand-hercules-ha300-tablet-holder.html
> 
> Works fine. I have no issues with it.


That's awesome in it's simplicity. Now I just need to find one nearby.


----------

